# snd_envy24ht and spdif



## alexx (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi,

Does anybody know how to enable SPDIF on envy24 card? Specifically I'm trying to get ESI Juli@ card working with FreeBSD 8.2. The card has been properly identified, but I only get analog output, no optical or coax.

I was expecting to find something like dev.pcm.0.spdif_enabled knob, but it's not available. Any ideas are welcome.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## judmarc (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry to be asking rather than answering, but - did you ever get this resolved?  I'm in exactly the same situation.  Or perhaps not exactly the same, since my DAC does light up indicating it's getting a signal through the S/PDIF input that's connected to the Juli@.  But I'm not getting any volume, and can't seem to find any options for the digital volume in mixer.


----------



## alexx (Jan 15, 2012)

No, I never managed to get it working. I've browsed through driver code, and concluded (sorry if mistakenly), that there were still quite some open issues (or to be implemented features). Then I also tried to find web-pages of the initial driver author, but those pages are gone as well. 

I had a quick look at the alsa drivers under linux. Those seem to be better written, but I didn't want to try them, since I feel not entirely comfortable with linux, would certainly prefer FreeBSD.

Anyhow, on FreeBSD I tried to listen to the analog output of juli card, and I was very disappointed. Thought about selling it already, then I thought let's run it under windows with ESI native drivers. Of course, with their drivers you get support of all features. And, what's more importantly, it started to sound much much better.


----------

